# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  سوال مهم : سرعت استخراج رکورد از دیتابیس (mongoDB)

## mahdi0504

میخواستم بدونم اختلاف سرعت استخراج یک رکورد از 20 میلیون رکورد موجود در دیتابیس با سرعت استخراج در دیتابیسی با 1 میلیون رکورد چقدره؟
من میخوام تعداد بازدید های پست های موجود داخل برنامه رو ثبت کنم
به طوری که بازدید تکراری ثبت نشه
ینی میخوام هربار که بازدید از یک پست انجام میشه یک رکورد که شامل ایدی بازدید کننده و ایدی پست هستش رو داخل دیتابیس ثبت کنم
و بار دوم که پست بازدید میشه چک کنم که قبلا توسط کاربر دیده شده یا نه
اکه نشده باشه یه رکورد اضافه شه

میخوام بدونم که زمانی که تعداد رکورد زیاد بشه کندی سرعت پیش میاد یا نه؟


اگه کسی از دوستان راه بهتری سراغ داره ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنه

من از MongoDB استفاده میکنم

----------


## akpa125

فک کنم با این روش خیلی وابسه به طراحی بانک اطلاعاتیتون داره اگه این ستون های که روش میخوایید جستجو بزنید ایندکس شده باشد مرتبه اجراش در جستجور دودویی فکر کنم log n بشه یعنی برای 20 میلیون حدود 24 بار باید چک کنه
ولی  گه ایندکس نباشه از مرتبه  o(n) میشه و اوضاع خیلی بد میشه

----------


## master_pro

فقط بحثه سرعته لوده یک کوئری نیست , تعداد بازدیدکنندگان وقتی بالا بره درخواست های زیادی به سمت سرور میاد که باید با این جدول شلوغ هر لحظه کاز کنند و این کلا بار زیادی به کارت اضافه میکنه

----------

